# broken record and im pzzzed



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

The plans to go camping with my daughter and friends fell through. Get a txt from the ex asking if Im still going. shes "concerned" about the weather.
Noticed today her relationship status changed and so did his.
Everyone on his page is " so glad you found a good woman".

Little do they know.

Just angry. Shouldnt have looked at her or his FB page. My fault.

Im not doing very well at this.

It appears resentment has no bottom.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Shooboomafoo said:


> The plans to go camping with my daughter and friends fell through. Get a txt from the ex asking if Im still going. shes "concerned" about the weather.
> Noticed today her relationship status changed and so did his.
> Everyone on his page is " so glad you found a good woman".
> 
> ...


You need to stop with the FB. I swear that thing is pure evil. To much access for to little effort. 

Curiosity killed the cat my friend.

I know that this might sound preachy, but if you are at all spiritual, focus in on your faith right now. Take some of that off of your shoulders. 

It helps me a ton..


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Traggy, I pray very often. Sometimes just that I have peace for the day. I have to keep tabs, because my daughter is over there, and her moms a liar. I of course cant make it about my daughter, because that would appear to be a copout to people.
Nothing I can do but like you say, avoid..


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Hey Traggy, I pray very often. Sometimes just that I have peace for the day. I have to keep tabs, because my daughter is over there, and her moms a liar. I of course cant make it about my daughter, because that would appear to be a copout to people.
> Nothing I can do but like you say, avoid..


Yeah, the keeping tabs thing. I get that. I am not there yet, but I wonder if I am going to be like you when my daughter is away.

Stuff being in your face is definitely a bummer. I have it in my face daily when she leaves to see the OM because we are still in the same house. 

Is it tacky? yes. Does it hurt? Like hell. Is it getting better? Honestly, yes.

Is she a good mom? Is your daughter happy? 

I hate your Ex bringing men around so openly, that to me is ridiculous and being a bad parent. I will never bring someone around my daughter unless it is serious and there is a future in it. Have you spoken to her about this? How is your daughter going to turn out growing up seeing different men coming and going, in and out of her mother's life? How is that going to show her how a true relationship is going to be? 

I do not like that at all. These are my concerns coming out to you, because I know I am in for this same ride. You are just up the road a bit further than me.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Court ordered parenting classes recommend the same thing. To give the kids time to adjust before introducing a new person into their lives. But again, it seems fruitless to mention it to a selfcentered psychopath that wouldnt listen anyways. 
So far, the kid is doing okay, its just her mom continues to act like a moron, and I'd kind of like to preserve the kids well being as it is, even with all the [email protected] going on at that house.

Bottom line, the ex is a self centered person putting her own needs before anyone elses, including her flesh and blood.
But to say so would echo arguments had long ago.
Anything coming from me is simply going to be taken as petty and jealous.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Noticed today her relationship status changed and so did his.
> Everyone on his page is " so glad you found a good woman".
> 
> Little do they know.
> ...


Please, fo ryour own sake, block both your ex wife and the turd OM from your Facebook. That way you won't see them at all on your page and you won't be tempted to look them up.

DO IT NOW.

Everytime you see anything new, you are going to trigger and it's going to set your recovery time back.

Re: the camping plans falling thru--can you think of another fun activity to do together? Why not try something new? A museum you have been meaning to visit but haven't? Trip to the movies? A pottery class? Look up your local paper and find out what's happening. 

Hop to it.

And make sure you buy some new cologne and wear it. Smile at a pretty lady.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Hey Traggy,* I pray very often*. Sometimes *just that I have peace for the day*. I have to keep tabs, because my daughter is over there, and her moms a liar. I of course cant make it about my daughter, because that would appear to be a copout to people.
> Nothing I can do but like you say, avoid..


---

*Come to Me, who is heavy laden and burdened , and I will give you rest...

and


I give My Peace to you

Not as the World gives,

I leave My Peace to you

So that your joy may be full

Do not be disheartened nor troubled..

You will have Tribulations in this world, but be of good courage, I have overcome The World..

---Muster ..

*


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, I feel like an idiot.
I guess this week has just been "one of those" weeks.
Had such a good week last week, felt good, felt hopeful.
I still feel hopeful for a better future for me. Anything, would be better than what was. 
.......I just cant seem to push it out of my mind sometimes.
Knowing I sound as if I want to be with her again, when I really dont, and couldnt. So, the purpose of my hurt? 
Thats the question.
What is the purpose of hurting, after its all said and done?
Enter, frustration and aggravation at myself, for not having cleared the minefield yet.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoo, no need to feel like an idiot. I've had the same type of week but mine has just sucked in general. Hasn't had anything to do with the ex. 

The roller coaster isn't over just yet, but don't you agree that the hills and valleys are getting less daunting? 

When you figure out the purpose or the reason for the hurt.....Well, let me know.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I think the purpose of the hurt is due to what I'd call the risk/reward affect. I don't think you can truely fly high if there was no risk of falling. Those individuals that don't seem to be affected as much must not have truely felt they were happy and therefore not flying very high.

We are in the traugh right now becasue we fell so far.

I'm searching for a way to deal with the traugh and move more toward the middle.

Shoeguy


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's just hard to see them move on so soon, like your marriage meant nothing. It's hard to have your child around it. It's part of the process, trust me time will help. You will feel good some weeks and bad some weeks. It's ok. At times you will feel like you'll never recover but with your faith and insight, actively trying to heal, you will be fine. It's been 3 years for me and at times I was so down I thought about cutting or killing myself. My life is so different now.
Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, its a good thing the camping trip was cancelled. It rained and was really cold for the entire weekend. Took my kid to the movies instead, bought the biggest popcorn they had for each of us and we had the whole theater to ourselves. Kinda cool.
Later that evening her mom came to pick her up for this week. 
I spent a lot of time with friends the rest of the weekend, and actually had yesterday off from work. It rained most of the day, but it was a good downtime day

Im back at work today, and taking a minute to check out TAM. 

I hope everyone has a really good day today.


----------

